# [Solved] Mikrofon Fehlfunktion

## mQx

Hallo zusammen,

wie viele andere habe auch ich ein Problem mein Mikrofon so zu konfigurieren, dass es richtig funktioniert.

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem abspielen von Audiodateien, XMMS, Mplayer, Teamspeak, etc.. funktionieren tadellos.

Nur mein Mikrofon funktioniert nicht richtig. Wenn ich es über den Alsamixer aktiviere, höre ich lediglich meine eigene Stimme.

Ich denke solangsam sollte ich jede Konstellation an Alsamixer-Pegler Einstellungen ausprobiert haben und ich

bin schon sehr vielen Beiträgen nachgegangen, und habe zig Sachen ausprobiert mein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen,

aber nichts hat mir in irgendeiner Weise helfen können.

Hier gebe ich euch mal die wichtigsten Informationen über mein System,

in der Hoffnung das mir jemand bei meinem Mikrofon-Problem behilflich sein kann:

cat /proc/asound/version && cat /proc/asound/cards && lspci -v | grep -i audio

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

 0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - SBLive 5.1 [SB0060]

                         SBLive 5.1 [SB0060] (rev.7, serial:0x80611102) at 0xe800, irq 58

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

```

Die ALSA- und Soundkarten- Treiber habe ich in den Kernel compiliert.

Ebenfalls werden ALSA und esd bei Systemstart mitgestartet.

/etc/make.conf

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Tue, 12 Sep 2006 05:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 3dnowex X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdread elibc_glibc esd ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glx gnome gpm gtk infopipe input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mmx2 mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd tif truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa xmms xorg xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Vielen Dank.

Edit:

Wenn ich Skype starte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung, vielleicht hat das etwas damit zu tun?

Der Sound in Skype funktioniert auch nicht, aber das ist die einzige Anwendung bei der ich keinen Sound habe.

Esd sollte eigentlich richtig funktionieren, sie Systemsounds von Gnome kann ich hören.

```

/usr/bin/skype: line 33: artsc-config: command not found

Running esd found

Starting esd wrapped skype

==========================================

Running wrapped Skype failed, trying not-wrapped mode...

==========================================

```

Last edited by mQx on Thu Sep 14, 2006 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mQx wrote:*   

> [...]Wenn ich es über den Alsamixer aktiviere, höre ich lediglich meine eigene Stimme.[...]

 

Was sollte ein Mikrofon denn deiner Meinung nach sonst machen als das was du reinbrabbelst wiederzugeben??

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

>  Wenn ich es über den Alsamixer aktiviere, höre ich lediglich meine eigene Stimme. 

 

Hast du vieleicht aus versehen das Mikrofon bei den Wiedergabereglern und nicht bei den Aufnahmereglern aufgedreht?

Mach mal alsamixer auf und drück F4, dann dreh nochmal das Mikrofon auf. Evtl. muss man es bei deiner Karte auch noch mit Leertaste als Aufnahmequelle markieren.

----------

## mQx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sollte ein Mikrofon denn deiner Meinung nach sonst machen als das was du reinbrabbelst wiederzugeben??
> 
> Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz.

 

Oh entschuldigung, das war wohl wirklich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte, wenn ich mein Mikrofon aktiviere, dann höre ich mich ständig selbst über meine Lautsprecher.

Und eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass mich mein Gesprächspartner in z.B. Teamspeak hören kann.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du vieleicht aus versehen das Mikrofon bei den Wiedergabereglern und nicht bei den Aufnahmereglern aufgedreht?
> 
> Mach mal alsamixer auf und drück F4, dann dreh nochmal das Mikrofon auf. Evtl. muss man es bei deiner Karte auch noch mit Leertaste als Aufnahmequelle markieren.

 

Den Mikrofon-Regler unter Wiedergabe musste ich muten, ansonsten höre ich mich wie schon gesagt immer selbst.

Unter "Aufnahme" ist der Mikrofon-Regler deaktiviert, ich kann dort keine Einstellung vornehmen, Capture ist überall "laut" eingestellt.

----------

## Vortex375

Ok, also wenn du dich selbst hören kannst heißt das schonmal, dass das Mikrofon funktioniert.

Update mal Skype auf die neueste Version (is glaub noch unstable), dort kann es nämlich endlich nativ ALSA benutzen. Dann geh mal unter "Tools -> Options -> Sound Devices" und stell sicher, dass bei "Audio System" ALSA ausgewählt ist und darunter bei "Audio Devices" die richtige Soundkarte gewählt ist.

Wenn da alles stimmt dann ruf mal den Skype test call an (sollte sich auf deiner Kontaktliste befinden) und teste mal ob es funktioniert.

----------

## mQx

Ich habe die aktuellste Version von Skype installiert, und dort kann ich "Tools -> Options -> Sound Devices" garnicht finden.

Das einzige was ich in den Skype Optionen aufrufen kann ist "Hand/Headsets Settings => Audio device" und dort ist /dev/dsp aktiv.

Verändern kann ich dort aber nichts.

Dabei ist mir Skype eigentlich recht egal, habe das nur installiert um zu schauen ob mein Micro dort ebenfalls nicht funktioniert.

Wichtig ist es mir, das ich Teamspeak richtig zum laufen bekomme, ich denke wenn das erledigt ist gibt sich das Problem mit Skype vielleicht auch.

Ich benutze fluxbox als WM.

Kann es vielleicht sein, das mein Problem mit dem Micro durch den esd verursacht wird?

Eventuell sollte ich den mal deinstallieren?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hoi mQx,

generell hast du aber auch keine Probleme 2 Sound-Ausgaben zu starten ohne das eine davon die andere Blockiert oder? Z.b. Mplayer ein Video laufen und gelichzeitig Musik hören.

Vielleicht sind deine Teamspeak-Kameraden auch nur zu leise?

Mein Tipp: Dokumentiere deine aktuelle Alsamixer Einstellungen (damit du sie nachher auch wieder zurücksetzenkannst). Man hat dort schnell "etwas" verstellt und sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Wenn ersteres zutrifft vermute ich du hast duplex nicht aktiviert allerdings weiss ich nur wo man die bei KDE findet.

Viel gedult und Erfolg!

Chris

----------

## mQx

Danke für die Aufmunterung, aber ich sitze da jetzt schon eine ganze Weile dran und habe solangsam keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen könnte. 

Ja ich kann mehrer Soundquellen gleichzeitig laufen lassen,

wie schon erwähnt alles funktioniert wunderbar, nur dieses Mikro will einfach nicht das was ich möchte.

Wenn ich zu einem Teamspeak Server verbunden bin sehe ich ja an Hand der "Lämpchen" ob jemand spricht oder nicht, und bissher konnte ich alle sehr gut verstehen nur bei mir leuchtet das Lämpchen nicht auf wenn ich spreche.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah, jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf ;)

Ich dachte die ganze Zeit du kannst dich hören, aber du die anderen nicht.

Aber es ist wohl so das du dich hören kannst und auch die anderen aber sie dich nicht.

Natürlich weiss ich jetzt nicht Was bei dir falsch ist. Aber vielleicht hilft dir meine Einstellung bei alsamixer weiter. Ich hab leider eine andere Karte. Und daher auch andere Optionen aber vielleicht kannst du da ja trotzdem was vergleichen.

Mach "alsamixer" über die Komandozeile auf und drücke 2 mal die "Tab-Taste" um "all" angezeigt zu bekommen. Das finde ich wesentlich übersichtlicher als immer hin und her zu wechseln.

(Vorher empfehle ich dir deine aktuelle Einstellungen zu notieren!)

Schau dir an bei welchen Einstellungen Captur aktiviert ist. Bei mir ist nur "Mic" und "Capture" mit einem Capture versehen. Das kann man im alsamixer mit der Leertaste ein und Ausschalten.

Vielleicht hast du ja auch nur einen Ausgang auf "Mute" gesetzt? Das würde ich vllt auch nochmal überprüfen. Ich weiss leider nicht  Notfalls spiel doch einfach was damit rum ;) Das kann man ja machen. Wärend man Teamspeak testet.

Sorry ich muss jetzt spontan aufbrechen. Melde mich später weider!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mQx wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wenn ich zu einem Teamspeak Server verbunden bin sehe ich ja an Hand der "Lämpchen" ob jemand spricht oder nicht, und bissher konnte ich alle sehr gut verstehen nur bei mir leuchtet das Lämpchen nicht auf wenn ich spreche.

 

Ahh! Hast du denn den "Local Test" bei den Teamspeak einstellungen bestanden?

Notfalls versuch es doch mal mit der "push button to speak"-Funktion.

Denn das das lämpchen nicht angeht klingt ein wenig nach "zu hoher Lautstärkeschwelle bis eine Aufnahme startet".

Das kann man unter TS aber auch einstellen.

----------

## mQx

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, aber es will immer noch nicht.

Dadurch, dass ich diesmal bei Teamspeak "push to talk" benutzt habe, hat sogar hat mein Lämpchen geleuchtet 

(sobald ich die Taste gedrückt halte).

Das hat aber nichts an der Tatsache geändert, das mein Mikrofon immer noch nicht funktioniert.

Ich bin abermals sämtliche Alsamixer Regler Konstellationen durchgegangen, mal höre ich mich selber lauter, mal garnicht oder nur sehr leise.

Aber meine TS Partner bekommen kein Wort von mir zu hören.

Es muss doch jemand geben, der die selbe Soundkarte besitzt wie ich der ebenfalls ein Mikro benutzt und mir verraten kann,

wie er das Wunder vollbracht hat es zum korrekten funktionieren zu bewegen.

Ich denke die Alsamixer - Regler Einstellungen müssten doch in etwa gleich sein, bei einer Soundkarte die ebenfalls die EMU10K1 - Treiber benutzt...

----------

## hurra

Das Problem hatt ich auch mal, hab damal alle Regler unter Capture [einmal Tab drücken] einfach mal nach oben gedreht. Natürlich den richtigen Eingang zuvor aktivieren.

Hast du mal probiert mit Audacity was aufzunehmen?

Cu hurra

----------

## mQx

Ja, das habe ich hier auch schon versucht, allerdings weniger erfolgreich.

Ich hab hier mal ein Screenshot der Einstellungen des Alsamixers unter dem Tab "Capture" gemacht,

kann man zwar alles etwas schlecht erkennen, aber man sieht, dass das Mikrofon anscheinend "deaktiviert" ist, 

sodass man keine Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Es mit der Leertaste zu aktivieren, oder den Regler zu verändern ist nicht möglich.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch normal?

Audacity ist bei mir durch das ~amd64 Keyword masked. 

Aber ich kann mit dem Gnome standart Aufnahmeprogramm nicht aufnehmen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> aber man sieht, dass das Mikrofon anscheinend "deaktiviert" ist,

 

Es ist nicht deaktiviert, es hat nur keinen Lautstärkeregler und du kannst es doch auswählen, wie man auf deinem Screenshot sehen kann (das rote CAPTUR).

Evtl liegt es an der Oss-emulation, weil Audacity und Teamspeak sind beides Oss-Anwendungen. Deswegen ja mein Tipp mit Skype, aber wie es aussieht gibt es die neueste Version noch nicht für amd64.

EDIT: teste die aufnahme mal bitte mit arecord. Etwa so:

```

$ arecord -f cd -t wav foobar.wav

*labern*

strg+C

```

Dann die Datei (foobar.wav oder wie auch immer du sie genannt hast) öffnen und reinhören ob sich da was getan hat.

Hast du eine ~/.asoundrc Datei oder eine /etc/asound.conf? (braucht man nicht, könnte aber ne mögliche Fehlerquelle sein, wenn da komische Sachen drinstehen).

----------

## mQx

Gut, dann wird das wohl an etwas anderem liegen.

Ich konnte leider nichts mit dem Programm aufnehmen.

Eine Datei mit dem Namen ".asoundrc" konnte ich nicht finden, auch ist "/etc/asound.conf" nicht vorhanden.

Aber eine Datei names "asound.state" habe ich in "/etc/".

----------

## Vortex375

In der asound.state werden die Mixereinstellungen gespeichert.

Wäre sicher ganz praktisch wenn jemand mit der gleichen Karte mal hier seine (funktionierende) /etc/asound.state posten könnte!

Ansonsten: Wenn du mal etwas Zeit übrig hast, alsa aus dem kernel raus und testweise alsa-driver emergen (backup vom alten kernel behalten). Dann kannst damit mal testen. Lösch aber vorher die asound.state. Und ich würde dir empfehlen die ~amd64 version von alsa-driver zu benutzen.

----------

## dave87

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Deswegen ja mein Tipp mit Skype, aber wie es aussieht gibt es die neueste Version noch nicht für amd64.

 

Dann aber auch nicht für ~x86. http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=skype

btw. die Version in Portage (1.3.0.37) is sogar neuer als die bei skype.com (1.2.0.1 :Cool: 

----------

## Vortex375

Also um einer Verwirrung entgegenzuwirken:

Ich hab die ~x86 Version von skype installiert, das ist bei mir "net-im/skype-1.3.0.37" und diese Version hat Unterstützung für natives ALSA und auch die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die ich oben beschrieben habe.

----------

## tux-fan

@ mQx

Starte mal alsamixer. Oben links sollten die Worte Playback, Capture und All stehen. Mit der TAB-Taste mal

auf Capture wechseln. Da dann das Micro-Level einstellen.... Jedenfalls hat das gestern mein TS2 Problem

gelöst: Kann eigene Sprache in den Lautsprechern hören, andere TS2 Teilnehmer konnten mich nicht hören.

----------

## mQx

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, aber ich muss jetzt erstmal wieder die Alsa-Driver deinstallieren, hatte mir einen neuen Kernel compiliert ohne die Treiber als Module zu integrieren. Es hatte so leider auch nicht funktioniert, sogar die Duplex-Unterstützung meiner Soundkarte war verschwunden.

----------

## mQx

Nachdem ich nun nocheinmal meinen Kernel inklusive der ALSA Treiber neu compiliert und esd komplett deinstalliert habe,

funktioniert nun alles perfekt, man hört mich in TS / Skype und ich kann auch alle verstehen.

Meine Alsamixer Einstellungen sind übrigens die gleichen wie vorher. 

Es ist mir also weiter rätselhaft worin vorher das Problem bestand.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## bastain

mod-edit: folgenden Thread (4 Posts) hier angehangen --slick

Moin,

also ich habe mich gerade per Suchfunktion durch alle möglichen Mikrofon-Threads gekämpft um eine Lösung für mein problem zu finden. habe mir gestern die neueste Skype-version installiert und da ist mir eingefallen:" Ach...stimmtja, Du hast ja ein Microphone-Problem". Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen, diese Sache endlich mal zu bereinigen. Die Problemlösungen in den Threads haben nicht gepasst....dieser Thread umschreibt mein problem genau... eine Neukompilierung des Kernels hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht. Sonst ist das Problem das gleiche...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497513-highlight-mikrofon.html

Ich höre mich, wenn ich im Alsamixer das Mic-Playback hochdrehe. Mic funktioniert also schon, nur aufnehmen kann ich zum Beispiel in krec nicht. Audacity bringt mir eine Sound-Device-Fehlermeldung.

Im Alsamixer ist unter Capture bei "Capture" und "Mic" der rote Schriftzug LR Capture. Den Punkt "Capture" kann ich hochdrehen. Bei Mic kann ich nichts hochdrehen, da steht nur die rote Schrift. Wie der Screenshot im o.g. Thread. Hat da noch jemand Ideen?

Bastian

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wenn das Problem schon das gleiche ist, dann hänge doch bitte deine Frage direkt am oberen Post an. Sonst gibt es vielleicht hier eine Lösung und im anderen nicht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## bastain

Hmmm....wobei der andere Thread schon als SOLVED markiert ist und ich das nicht ändern kann...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Hmmm....wobei der andere Thread schon als SOLVED markiert ist und ich das nicht ändern kann...

 

und was spielt das für eine Rolle? Sobald du einen Beitrag machst, kommt der Thread wieder ganz oben an der Liste und die Leute werden sich trotzdem anschauen.

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn das Problem schon das gleiche ist, dann hänge doch bitte deine Frage direkt am oberen Post an. 

 

 *batian wrote:*   

> wobei der andere Thread schon als SOLVED markiert ist und ich das nicht ändern kann

 Machen wirs ganz einfach.  Ich habe den Thread an genannten angehangen. Das Solved tut ja nicht wirklich weh. Solange der Thread oben steht wird der auch gelesen und außerdem sehen so alle bisherigen Poster auch gleich Dein Problem bzw. bekommen eine Benachrichtigung, weil die werden am besten helfen können @ bastain

----------

## bastain

Ich habe es  jetzt soweit im Laufen, allerdings habe ich mit Rückkopplungen zu kämpfen, obwohl ich sowohl im Alsamixer, als auch im KMix die Wiedergabe/Playback - Lautstärke des Mikros ganz runter gedreht, bzw gemutet habe.

----------

